# Boom arm mower



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Picked up a boom arm mower a week ten days ago, been having to figure out and fabricate a mount for the controllers and then got to using it for the last 2 days.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like quite the rig! Have you a contract with the Department of Highways, or do you have an extremely long driveway?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

No contract with the highway, but our Town is quite lax about cutting the brush back along the road, so I trim mine back for my ease of visibility exiting my driveway.
My driveway is a quarter mile long with steep banks on both sides that are hard to keep trimmed back. Plus it will likely go over to my brothers farm for fence line clearing were the brush hogs can't get. He has a 5 foot rotary boom arm mower for the bigger tractors but it is a royal pain to hookup to, takes an hour with 2 men.


----------

